# Farewell James - social drinks BBC Thursday 19th February



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Dear all, 

I don't want to compete with the other social going on this Thrusday up in baristi, but for those who want to wish James a fond farewell (and watch him fall over as well!) we will be in the BBC on Thurs from 7pm, 

Would be good to see you, Aisha, Lucy, Mike (and lovely wife!) and anyone else that fancies a beer, 

PM me if you want more info, 

N xx


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

NicolaTfromUKinDubai said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I don't want to compete with the other social going on this Thrusday up in baristi, but for those who want to wish James a fond farewell (and watch him fall over as well!) we will be in the BBC on Thurs from 7pm,
> 
> ...


Oh yeah - lo-lin and I will be there. Barasti is just a bit too far for those of us in Sharjah - Lucy, want to share a taxi to/fro?


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

thats cool, looking forward to meeting your better half!!

James (for those who dont know) is otherwise know as "Jim's_a_Thai_Fox" on expat forum, so please feel free to wish him bon voyage!!


Nxx 



md000 said:


> Oh yeah - lo-lin and I will be there. Barasti is just a bit too far for those of us in Sharjah - Lucy, want to share a taxi to/fro?


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

I didn't realise this was already a farewell gathering. Isn't it a bit early for that? Unless it's only a start and it will go on until the end of the month.

Mike, not sure if I will be heading off to the bar from home yet but I don't mind sharing transportation on the way back. I will most probably arrange a lift from someone though as I can't stand taxis but you and wifey are most welcome.


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

As James is such a champion drinker, this will probably be the first of many!!

N x






Lucysky said:


> I didn't realise this was already a farewell gathering. Isn't it a bit early for that? Unless it's only a start and it will go on until the end of the month.
> 
> Mike, not sure if I will be heading off to the bar from home yet but I don't mind sharing transportation on the way back. I will most probably arrange a lift from someone though as I can't stand taxis but you and wifey are most welcome.


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

NicolaTfromUKinDubai said:


> James is such a champion drinker


Surely you jest? Are we even talking about the same James? The last time he himself admitted to being very pissed.


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

lucy, please, can you not hear the irony as i type?



Lucysky said:


> Surely you jest? Are we even talking about the same James? The last time he himself admitted to being very pissed.


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

NicolaTfromUKinDubai said:


> lucy, please, can you not hear the irony as i type?


Phew. Had me worried for a second. Then yes, Jim can drink more than anybody else.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Is it james who works for business magazine?


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

No, james is in recruitment, cant remember the name of the co though.






Xpat said:


> Is it james who works for business magazine?


----------



## Jim's_a_Thai_Fox (Jan 26, 2009)

Well excuse me!!!

I am surprised my ears were not burning white hot whilst all this absolute tosh was being written about me...

In my defence, and for the final time, I did have a fair bit to drink and it was on an empty stomach. Tonight, things will be different for two reasons. 

a) I've just eaten a nice chinese and its already 3.30pm 
b) as it is my leaving doo, I thoroughly expect everyone else to buy me drinks and judging by the mountain of 'farewell responses' I've had, I expect to be sitting on my lonesome all evening.

Anyways, cheers Nic for being arsed to start a thread and for everyone's kind messages. 

Sniff sniff...

James of Matchworkers International : "Dubai's hospitality recruiter of choice... for the next 7 days"

P.S. Nic, I think you meant Sarcasm as opposed to irony... but we got your meaning


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah, yeah yeah..........do you want start a fight?

To be fair for some reason the thread was not my best, and is not easy to locate, due to my being very busy and important and also a bit tired and squiffy when i wrote it! (note to myself - must do better next time james leaves!!)

Also, most people have just PM'd me rather than jumping all over the thread, so there are a few set to come along that you know, and a few new faces also, so it should be a good night. 

Can you promise to teach me that strange language you were talking last time we were out? I think it was a starge version of leffe maybe and i dont know anyone who is as fluent as you!


Luv yah xx





Jim's_a_Thai_Fox said:


> Well excuse me!!!
> 
> I am surprised my ears were not burning white hot whilst all this absolute tosh was being written about me...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim's_a_Thai_Fox (Jan 26, 2009)

I am in fact fluent in over 12 different languages depending on what has been consumed 

Cheers big ears...

PS What is 'squiffy'????


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Squiffy............under the "general affluence of inkahol"!


text me when you get to BBC xx




Jim's_a_Thai_Fox said:


> I am in fact fluent in over 12 different languages depending on what has been consumed
> 
> Cheers big ears...
> 
> PS What is 'squiffy'????


----------



## nothings2lose (Sep 2, 2009)

hellOoOoOo 

how do u doing? am new in this site i would like meet new people i will keep my msn be free to add shoooq_77 @ hot ma il . com

have a nice day *_*


----------

